# The Amazing Trousers!



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

The scariest movie about pants I've ever seen! lolz


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Have you seen the sequel to this?? "The Amazing Trouser Snake"??


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Have you seen the sequel to this?? "The Amazing Trouser Snake"??


No, I hate movies where the unexpected scares come from behind >.<


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

(giggles)


----------

